# 2014 Versa strut



## Jholmes10 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,

My 2014 versa passenger side strut requires replacing. There is a junkyard nearby with a couple 2011/2012 verses in the yard with low km's. would these struts fit on my 2014? 

Thanks,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking at the Rockauto.com catalog listing, it looks like there was a model change between 2011 to 2012. So I would venture to say the 2012 struts would fit the 2014, where the 2011 struts will not.


----------



## Jholmes10 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you for the response rogoman. 
I will go to the junkyard this weekend.


----------

